# Choosing a breeder: working line in Italy or Europe



## francesD (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello everyone! I landed on this forum because I am planning in advance the purchase of a working line German Shepherd. It is not something that will happen soon, but I prefer to start informing myself well in advance to keep under control the work of the breeders I am selecting.

I fell in love with the German Shepherd working line, I live in Italy and I would like to know if you could recommend me some good breeders in Italy or in Europe. I am not looking for the most extreme line possible in terms of character, just a reliable breeder who produces healthy and balanced dogs, with strong nerves, determined and most of all not fearful - as the German Shepherd should be.

I obviously stumbled upon Jinopo, in my research, I also quite like the DDR aestetic, but I would like some other advice - especially in Italy, if possible, but also in Germany and throughout southern Europe, which would be easier for me to reach.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## 2020palm (May 30, 2020)

francesD said:


> Hello everyone! I landed on this forum because I am planning in advance the purchase of a working line German Shepherd. It is not something that will happen soon, but I prefer to start informing myself well in advance to keep under control the work of the breeders I am selecting.
> 
> I fell in love with the German Shepherd working line, I live in Italy and I would like to know if you could recommend me some good breeders in Italy or in Europe. I am not looking for the most extreme line possible in terms of character, just a reliable breeder who produces healthy and balanced dogs, with strong nerves, determined and most of all not fearful - as the German Shepherd should be.
> 
> ...


Looking for the same thing in California or western US. Once you’ve had East German dog it’s hard to settle on anything else. Good luck!


----------



## francesD (Dec 8, 2021)

I was really hoping to find someone giving me an advice here, but I guess it’s hard since you mostly come from US.
Any importer who can suggest a German o Czech breeder either?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The typical recommendation is to go out and meet dogs and talk to their owners. That will usually help you find what you are looking for, a lot better than just talking to people on the internet. Most people like the strong bone and dark color in East German dogs. Jinopo has a very checkered reputation. A lot of satisfied customers and a lot of unsatisfied ones. Berounske basty has been finding a lot of success.


----------



## francesD (Dec 8, 2021)

@Bearshandler first of all I’d like to tank you for your kind answer. 
Unfortunately at the moment I don’t have the possibility to physically go and see the dogs - not just due to the ongoing pandemic, but also because I live on an island (Sardinia) and I can't afford to take so many planes. That’s why I asked some advice here: in this way I could cherry-pick the kennels to follow and see their dos’s results!


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

I’d suggest Ambassador protection dogs based in Devon, uk.

Speak with Garry about their dogs and up to date breeding programs, they supply younger pups all the way up to fully trained guard dogs.








I got Rudolph at 12 weeks with a strong amount of training. Completely litter, crate trained with all basic commands. He is exceptional and a great dog to own.

His pedigree is great, they are truly committed breeders/trainers and I feel I made the right choice with him every day.


----------



## francesD (Dec 8, 2021)

Thanks @Jordanio5446 for your reply! It seems to me they don’t breed with DDR bloodlines, am I correct? There’s no such thing as “pure DDR nowadays, but the influence of DDR is generally quite noticeable. 
Why did you choose a breeder who breeds more than one breed? Or they mainly import their dogs?


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

I’d be interested to know if there is any other


Jordanio5446 said:


> I’d suggest Ambassador protection dogs based in Devon, uk.
> 
> Speak with Garry about their dogs and up to date breeding programs, they supply younger pups all the way up to fully trained guard dogs.
> View attachment 581410
> ...


i


francesD said:


> Thanks @Jordanio5446 for your reply! It seems to me they don’t breed with DDR bloodlines, am I correct? There’s no such thing as “pure DDR nowadays, but the influence of DDR is generally quite noticeable.
> Why did you choose a breeder who breeds more than one breed? Or they mainly import their dogs?


My understanding is limited beyond the fact that my dog is awesome. Like you said you’re not after extreme pedigree.

I wanted a dog who was awesome+ but not necessarily going to win medals - although I think he could - he is a high energy family pet.

Rudi’s parents were imported from Germany, but my important factors were meeting the parents, who were amazing.

Im new to owning a gsd and my criteria was fairly simple - I think I got lucky, however if you’re a more discerning owner then they might not be right for you. Have a word with them- they’re great guys.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think I glossed over this thread because it asked for DDR breeders. I just don't get the fascination with them at all. But there are several good breeders that can send you a nice puppy. Walshagen, Heidhof, gargamellu, vikar, barnero. I would suggest you start making contact with the breeders, watch their facebook pages, and watch what their dogs are doing. An easy way to find kennels to start watching and researching would be to just go down the list of WUSV, BSP, or any championships in Italy. This doesn't mean they are the right dog but will give you a list of kennels to start researching.


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Konigshohle kennels in Austria. Been in the breed forever.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Aritar Bastet is worth checking out.


----------



## francesD (Dec 8, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> I think I glossed over this thread because it asked for DDR breeders. I just don't get the fascination with them at all. But there are several good breeders that can send you a nice puppy. Walshagen, Heidhof, gargamellu, vikar, barnero. I would suggest you start making contact with the breeders, watch their facebook pages, and watch what their dogs are doing. An easy way to find kennels to start watching and researching would be to just go down the list of WUSV, BSP, or any championships in Italy. This doesn't mean they are the right dog but will give you a list of kennels to start researching.


First of all, thank you for taking the time to reply to my post. I will for sure check all the breeders you named! this forum seems mostly populated by USA citizens, so I was not expecting so much help.

I am new to all this “importing a puppy”, which seems kinda common here and in dog sports. I would prefer to see the litter, the place where their raise and the mother, that is why I asked for a breeder here in Italy or in Europe, which is easyer for me to reach.

I am fascinated by the aesthetic of DDR dogs - mixed, obviously, since there is no such thing as “pure DDR” nowadays. But before making any decision, My goal is to learn as much as I can about them. Maybe they're “too much” for my first sport dog!


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

You might want to check the national Kennel Club websites. Some might list or have links to breeders. I know Portugal has.


----------



## francesD (Dec 8, 2021)

Barrie said:


> You might want to check the national Kennel Club websites. Some might list or have links to breeders. I know Portugal has.


Sad to say, but I really do not trust so much Italian kennel club: the website is sadly full of multi-breed breeders, since you just have to pay to be recognised. No real quality control


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

There is such thing as pure DDR. I think they are much more “user friendly” these days so they will not be too much. Not sure if they make the best sport dogs though. Listen to Jax08 advice above!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

francesD said:


> I am fascinated by the aesthetic of DDR dogs - mixed, obviously, since there is no such thing as “pure DDR” nowadays.








Ansell von der KronenInsel


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Ansell von der KronenInsel




www.pedigreedatabase.com









Carlo von der Burg Stolpen


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Carlo von der Burg Stolpen




www.pedigreedatabase.com












Kai von den Grauen von Monstab | Hundeprofil - Informationen und Daten – working-dog


Alle relevanten Informationen sowie Bilder, Videos und einen detaillierten Stammbaum zu Kai von den Grauen von Monstab findest du bei working-dog.



www.working-dog.com


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would choose a dog based on temperament, health, and fitting into your lifestyle, rather than aesthetic.


----------



## francesD (Dec 8, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> Ansell von der KronenInsel
> 
> 
> Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Ansell von der KronenInsel
> ...


Although @Sunflower is right and a dog should never be chosen by aesthetics, these dogs look awesome


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

francesD said:


> Although @Sunflower is right and a dog should never be chosen by aesthetics, these dogs look awesome


Those are all pure East German line dogs.


----------



## francesD (Dec 8, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> Those are all pure East German line dogs.


No surprise I was astonished by them, especially by the last one!
Do you agree with @GSD07 about them.being more “user friendly”?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

francesD said:


> No surprise I was astonished by them, especially by the last one!
> Do you agree with @GSD07 about them.being more “user friendly”?


In comparison to the East German dogs of yesteryear. In comparison to other lines available now, they are harder to train generally speaking.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans’ breeder told me that DDR lines are colder, and Czech lines are much more attached to their handlers.
It goes back to what the breeders needed from these dogs.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok, I just came up with an analogy right now: DDR dogs are like introverts and Czech dogs are extroverts. What do you guys think?


----------



## francesD (Dec 8, 2021)

Why would you say that? What are your experiences with those lines?

Since we are talking about this, I would like to ask a few questions about bloodlines. Could you please tell me where to start researching? I.know nothing about GSD bloodlines and I don't know where to start


----------



## markdog (Dec 8, 2021)

francesD said:


> Why would you say that? What are your experiences with those lines?
> 
> Since we are talking about this, I would like to ask a few questions about bloodlines. Could you please tell me where to start researching? I.know nothing about GSD bloodlines and I don't know where to start


Hey francesD, you can start by using the "search community" function on this site. Lots of good information from very experienced breeders such as wolfstraum, cliffson1, carmspack, and some others that I apologize from leaving out.


----------

